# What happened to the downloadable timeshare calendar?



## melpollard (Oct 14, 2005)

I loved my little timeshare calendar that sat on my desktop computer.  I upgraded to a new computer, and now I can't find it to download?  Can anyone help?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 14, 2005)

If you're talking about the Promocal calendar application we had available here a couple of years ago, it was discontinued for lack of interest.

Here's an old thread on the former TUG bbs about it:
http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum5/HTML/001194.html


----------

